# Chris Confessore Powerlifting Routine



## irish_2003 (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm wanting to do this powerlifting routine for my fall/winter bulker but need some help modifying it more for bodybuilding.....i still want to cycle the reps on the power movements, but would like some ideas/changes from those who do both bodybuilding and powerlifting (i'm not doing a powerlifting event, but still want to max out at the end just to give me a goal to work towards).....also i have a really bad right internal shoulder...i noticed there's not much direct lat or shoulder work

i'll be running with this also

250mg sust eod
50mg or tne or suspension ED (i have both)
100mg anadrol ED
100mg winny ED (towards the end when i stop the drol)
*mk2866 (not sure when or how to run this yet)


*3 Day, 10 Week Cycle For Powerlifting Competition

Week/Reps 1/4
2/4

3/4

4/4

5/3

6/3

7/2

8/2

9/3

10/1 (competition)


Monday: (Legs and Biceps) 

1. Squats - warmup to 2 sets of cycled reps (see above chart) 

2. Leg Presses - warmup to 2 sets of 6-8 reps 

3. Leg Curls - warmup to 3 sets of 8 reps 

4. Bar Curls - warmup to 3 sets of 8 reps 

5. Hammer Curls - warmup to 3 sets of 8 


Wendsday: (Chest and Triceps) 

1. Bench Presses - warmup to 2 sets of cycled reps (see above chart) 

2. Dumbbell Bench Presses - warmup to 3 sets of 6-8 reps 

3. Pec Deck - 1 set of high reps (10-20) for blood flow to pecs 

4. Tricep Extensions - 3 sets of 6 -8 reps 

5. Triceps Pushdowns - 3 sets of 6-8 reps 

6. Close Grip Bench to Chin - 2 sets of 6-8 reps 


Friday: (Back and Shoulders)


1. Deadlifts - warmup to 2 sets of cycled reps (see above chart) 

2. Shrugs - 3 sets of 6-8 reps 

3. Seated Rows - 2 sets of 6-8 reps 

4. Dumbbell Shoulder Presses - warmup to 3 sets of 8 reps


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't use gear so I'm probably not the best person to give advice here, but here's my thoughts anyways . There's a few things I would change. I would drop the leg curls from Monday, and add some calf work. For Friday, I would add good mornings or SLD and use legs curls as a finisher(unilateral). I would aslo increase the reps to 10-12 for the bicep and tricep exercises


----------



## Marat (Nov 13, 2010)

Regarding the progression:

Are you using the same intensity for weeks 1-4? Then 5,6,9 have the same intensity? 7,8 have the same intensity?

Do you increase the intensity whenever you feel inclined or are there set intervals for when you should increase the weight?


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 14, 2010)

It seems to be lacking in some key areas IMO.  You need more hip extension exercises.  I'd add something like RDLs or kettlebell swings to your leg day.  I also think you should add some type of rows and some type of chinups or pullups.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 14, 2010)

This looks like a lot of fun but my suggestions for modifications would be to monday and weds as follows - 

Monday - ditch the leg press as the volume negates their value in terms of hypertrophy..instead do the Leg curls (lying preferably) first and go for explosive concentrics with slow controlled eccentrics, hit up the fast twitch fibres by working the hams from the knee first then go for RDLs working the hams from the hip, shouldn't affect your friday deads at all. Perhaps replace Bar Curls with supinated chinups, a little more bang for your buck in terms of exercise selection.

Weds - again drop the second exercise, db presses. i know you want a modified routine for bodybuilding but i think you should be more specific to your goals and maybe replace with an antagonist movement, Dumbell rows would , matt kroczaleski swears by them for improving deadlift performance. Also do close grip press first with forearms perpendicular to the ground or perhaps a board press and just choose one elbow extension movement ,extensions or pushdowns.

anyways i believe this would be a more balanced and efficient way to split your training..my 2cents GICH!


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

my goal is to get my weights back to max weights again in a short period (after ditching my precontest prep and not training since late august).....i've lost both size and strength since but know it will come back quick....upon completion of this phase i'd like to jump into another precontest phase for the npc wisconsin in may.....really i'd like this to guage where my strength is also since im older now and haven't max in many years....at the same time i want to be sure i'm building over these 10 weeks and not just getting stronger.....i'm a bodybuilder first and foremost, but the max lifts i've always been curious about


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 16, 2010)

so i jumped on this program yesterday.....the only changes i think i'm going to make (since i'm a bodybuilder first and only doing this because i want to guage my maxes on the big three) is i'm adding 3-5 sets of calves on monday and friday i'm adding 3 sets of either wide pulldowns or weighted chins (wide grip) and 3 sets of either front,side,or rear delts.....also i didn't state it, but my deadlifts will be with straps and using an overhand grip.....it's only 10 weeks so after this round i can see what worked and what didn't so i'm ready next time.....

thanks for the responses


----------

